# In the Line of Duty Anniversary - Officer Robert P. Dana



## cc3915




----------



## cc3915

Outstanding job by Trooper Tom Dolan on the creation of this graphic. Rest in Peace Bobby.


----------



## kwflatbed

​*Officer*​​*Robert P. Dana*​​Metropolitan Police Department, Massachusetts​​End of Watch: Sunday, March 25, 1984​​​Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/3784-officer-robert-p-dana#ixzz1pxFmyQ6b​​RIP Bobby​


----------



## Guest

Wow, can't believe it's been that long.

For the youngsters on the board, Officer Dana's wife was a Milton Police Officer at the time this happened, and back then the Milton PD provided the ambulance service for the town. She responded to her own husband's shooting on the ambulance.


----------



## Guest

I wasn't a cop then, I worked security at a bank, Officer Dana was part of a team that taught shooting at the gun club in Holbrook. He was squared away and a real nice guy.


----------



## sdb29

Geez I remember going to that funeral with a bunch of guys from my department. It's hard to believe it was so long ago. 

RIP again, sir. 
I'm sorry we had to go to your funeral when we did. I wish you had died of old age in your bed surrounded by your family.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> Wow, can't believe it's been that long.
> 
> For the youngsters on the board, Officer Dana's wife was a Milton Police Officer at the time this happened, and back then the Milton PD provided the ambulance service for the town. She responded to her own husband's shooting on the ambulance.


Shortly after, Charlotte Dana lateraled to the Metropolitan Police and became a first aid instructor at the academy.


----------

